# A New Era of Disappointment



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi,

Since I am an obvious actual customer of Newera there should be no reason this will be deleted, I've tried to go through the proper channels but got the usual "these cars are 25 years old and values are continuing to rise..." 

So. I bought this car in February 2016, received it in June, paid £22800 thinking it would be the "Masterclass Example" described. When it arrived I was already disappointed just seeing it on the trailer. 

Big glaring obvious problem is how cowboy the sideskirt and spat are lined up on both sides: 










Later decided to scrape out the stuff in the middle, turned out it was just silicone sealant painted white:










Then the exhaust which was described to be a Fujitsubo Legalis R, which from the JASMA code seems to be a HKS and my best guess is it's a HKS Legal for a HCR32. I told Miguel about this, his reply was "If that’s the case, there’s just an error in the description, I identified it from pictures as I said. Perhaps I got it wrong? The car came with the exhaust photographed in any case. Apologies if I did make a mistake, but we can’t really put another exhaust on the car it didn’t come with."










Then there's the wind deflector which isn't really attached at one end and has a nasty silicone seal going along it.










The rest of the exterior has a few quite a few scratches and marks, nothing too bad although there is noticeable overspray behind the front bumper and sideskirts.

Being 21 I've not got it insured yet. If It's possible should have it insured around April but driving it on a "private road" it seems to be mechanically fine and the interior is in pretty good condition apart from some loose wires and missing screws in the boot.

So... Then I decided to buy the VX report on it and that's where it went bad.

In the ad it was descibed as being chassis BNR32-311820 and with 93641km. When it arrived the chassis was actually BNR32-311873 and currently has 93693km:










I'll let the auction report speak for itself. Bearing in mind I paid £22800




























So there we are. A grade 3 that seems to have been clocked. Seems like all they did was change the wheels and make a very poor attempt of fixing the side skirts.

So to be honest I'm a bit pissed off. It does seem like it's had a fair few quids worth of parts thrown at it, but the clocking and spats are inexcusable. Or am being a bit dramatic and it's not as bad as it seems? Either way going to cost quite a few grand to get it how I want it and that's a lot of money to someone who drives vans for a living.

Please don't lock this thread.

Thanks, Zack


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow wouldnt agree with 22k gbp for that allot of replaced body parts.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i too would be bloody mad if i got that car,as for the description by newera,i think they can be done under the trades description act, for misleading you in the description,either way youve paid a lot of money and the least they could do is put right the skirts and change the exhaust, that excuse they gave was total crap about the exhaust,youve bought the vehicle on their description,so it falls back to them to put it right, (especially morally),another trader on here who is just interested in making as much out of us as possible.

very poor show


simon


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Pictures not working mate.

EDIT: Working now


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

I'd go over the website description of the car with a fine tooth comb and see if there are any other irregularities with what's been described to what is actually on the car. What the suction sheet says is irrelevant. The only point of reference is the company's own description of the goods they are selling and it's incumbent on them to get it accurate.

£22k is strong money for an R32GTR and I'd be expecting something at the better end of the spectrum. To be fair, the issues you have raised aren't showstoppers but I do think that they should be addressed by the sellers. 


TT


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

I would want my money back, 22k for that they must of seen you coming. Get your money back and go hja he has some stunning examples


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

The main thing in the ad that would be hard to spot is the turbo's being GT-SS but that is mentioned in the auction sheet so likely to be right. 

I agree and considering Neweras old reputation I thought I'd get an equally strong car. You're right that they aren't too bad but they're still a pain in the ass to fix especially when exhaust shipping from Japan is £300. No ones mentioned that the km's on the sheet is 146,802 and is now 93693. Is there any way this could've happened bar clocking?

Speaking of replaced body parts. Not Neweras fault but when I was getting it of the trailer a ramp broke and took some paint of the front lip so I had to take it off and repaint it. Found out 2 of the 5 square ended bolts were missing which isn't a big deal but bought a pack from Japan because no one in the UK seems to have them. Ended up being £70. Probably should have asked a machine shop to make some.

Edit: Would love my money back to spend at JM/Torque/HJA but I don't think that's all too likely. Was willing to pay a bit more because it was more or less the exact spec I was looking for.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Newera state the mileage is 58k.
The auction sheet is 91k miles.
Odd.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

So you saw the car in the flesh in June last year? How come you are only bringing it to attention now?

Think it's late to go via the legal route?

Either way feel sorry for you bud.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm very lazy/busy. Wasn't massively bothered about the state of the exterior, decided "Well that's a lesson learnt I won't buy a car of them again" but then when I realized the exhaust isn't right a few months later and emailed him about it I got a bit more pissed off and just yesterday I decided to look up the auction sheet and now I'm really pissed off. 

Appreciate it.


----------



## pureaz (Mar 21, 2016)

Should of went to the GTR shop ! i paid less and got a far far FAR better car !


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

I wish I did mate!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

pureaz said:


> Should of went to the GTR shop ! i paid less and got a far far FAR better car !


Yeah but that's not really helpful now...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Alright people piling in and offering belated advice on who or who they shouldn't have used isn't going to help. The trader has a right to reply. TBH the length of time you've sat on this before complaining will make it difficult for you to resolve this. The mileage question being the most important.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Yep only myself to blame for that. Was on the edge of whether to make a post about the general condition or not for a few months but finding out it was a grade 3 with the wrong mileage pushed it over the edge.


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

The xx parts in the sheet mean that it has been replaced, maybe a accident car only the text would describe it.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

f5twister said:


> The xx parts in the sheet mean that it has been replaced, maybe a accident car only the text would describe it.


Presumably what this is:


----------



## f5twister (Feb 5, 2013)

I meant the notes in the auction sheet, but yes looks like a accident car .


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Really sorry to read this. That is strong money but they are climbing in price. The damage is a shame but not terrible to fix.

The mileage is weird.. prob just for your piece of mind get it comp tested and checked over to be sure. But if it drives nice and it shud be responsive on a set of gtss tubs then that's good I guess?

It looks tidy overall tho other than the issues which I hope you can fix. Does it stop okay? No misfires or weird driving issues?

Not saying don't pursue the issues with new Era (not first time I've heard problems) I'm happy you got your car and it's running at least  My advice would be take it to gtr shop and see what they can do to help perhaps?
Hope you can fix it mate and if there's stuff you need stick adverts up we all have a corner of the garage full of parts.. hell I've got two sets of r32gtr clocks sat here I can't be bothered to advertise lol!

Ps welcome to the club 
Ant

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah if you take the exterior out of the equation I'd probably be satisfied with it.

From the very, very little that I've driven it, it pulls just fine and brakes seem as good as you might expect, slight knock coming from the rear end somewhere though. I'll take it to RB Motorsport when I get insured to have it looked over, GTR Shop is a bit far from Preston.

Aye think I could do with a new set of spats and side skirts but I believe they're silly money nowadays. I'd like to get the exhaust swapped out for a Kaki of some sort but shipping is a killer so it'll have to wait. 

Cheers for the welcome Ant!


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Preston you say? I'm in warrington  only a quick tootle up the road. I'll come over and check it out when your about if u like?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah Bamber Bridge just off the motorway. That would be great mate! I work very strange hours sometimes so I'll have to let you know if I'm free this weekend if it works for you?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice one  I'll see if one of the other guys fancies a trip up. I'm about at wkend so I'll try and catch up  i just tried pm you but it won't send strangely. Wing me a quick msg and I'll pass u my number 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Ah no problem! Post number is too low to send/receive PM's I think. How many do you need?


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

Ah gotcha. Think you need 50 or something ?

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

wing me a quick msg.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Omg I too be p off if I pay that kind of money for a car like this. Exhaust can be excuse but that condition and the mileage difference just not acceptable!!


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

I would not be at all pleased if i had paid that amount of money and gotten such a poor example with such questionable history....

But to be honest you got a decent grade 3 car considering grade 4 cars have been imported which have serious rust problems....

on the upside your problems are hopefully only surface deep and easily sorted ( even though they should not be on the car ).

have you inspected the strut tops and rear arches for rust?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

You ain't the only one been had over with great marketing skills sadly mate and doubt you get anywhere with them, possibly the worst customer service anybody could experience.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

I know.

And you're right. At least they were honest about it being rust free. Strut tops are fine I think, nothing visible with the strut brace in place. From what I can see with my untrained the car seems pretty rust free overall bar a few small spots that are very minor.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

TABZ said:


> You ain't the only sadly mate and doubt you get anywhere with them, possibly the worst customer service anybody could experience.


Aye very happy to help until he's got your money...


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Everyone knows my thoughts of Matt and Miguel.

Sorry to hear this.

Hopefully they will have the decency to refund you or offer you what you thought you were buying!!!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

out of interest, is there a way to find out if the original chassis number vehicle went to auction and what spec it was?


----------



## OXzilla (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow... 50Ks off is huge. 

I believe that the star next to the mileage indicates that what is on the clocks cannot be verified

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> out of interest, is there a way to find out if the original chassis number vehicle went to auction and what spec it was?


You could get another VX report, not sure what the point would be. 

Especially now that Newera has already gone about changing the old ad. If you look at the webpage now they've already corrected the chassis number.

Proof. Screen grab before the edit:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A bit shocked to read this - this morning, Zack - surely you could have contacted me directly rather than discussing this on the forum. 

I don't know if the information is correct, but assuming it is - this auction sheet is from April or May 2015 and Kyushu, which was from some time before we bought it.

The mileage stated on it is unwarranted (that's what the * denotes) and this is not uncommon with modified 32's where the speedo is upgraded. Sometimes with such cars the amount shown is a total of 2 combined speedometers & the original comes with the car, so it's possible it was sold at USS auction with the original speedo also included - showing the mileage the uprated speedo was fitted? 
Perhaps you could ask your source if they have any information of this.

The car was bought by us with 93,641km as stated. We've supplied hundreds of GT-R's over the last 17+ years and have never clocked them. 

As for condition, the car's excellent in my view. There's no sign of any repair we could find, we took a good look around it and there's no rust on it at all. Most cars of this age have had some paintwork and cosmetic repairs in their lifetime. 
The engine also had excellent compression and no mechanical faults and the interior was excellent too. RK checked it out as well, whilst preparing it and found nothing amis, or they'd have advised and we'd have had it repaired. 

With 23 year old modified cars it's difficult, if not impossible to know the history of work done on the car, but as I say, there's no sign of any serious accident, if any at all. Note the grade on that USS auction sheet is 3, not R. "xx" only denotes the bolts have been adjusted or the panel changed. If say a-pilar braces were fitted, this would require the wings to be removed, for example. It doesn't mean the car's hit a brick wall, or anything like that.

It's a 23 year old tastefully modified V-Spec II which isn't ever going to be brand new, so little things are likely to exist as on any car of this age but it's pretty clear to see from the pictures the car's in well cared for condition.

A GT-R in this condition and spec. nowadays would be a lot more money to buy at auction in Japan and import to the UK, which is one of the reasons none of the UK importers are importing in any significant numbers of Skyline GT-R's any more, ourselves included.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can I ask people to limit comments now please and keep it between trader and customer. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

I did contact you directly. You recommended me a paint correction guy and admitted that you made a mistake with the exhaust but thought it was unreasonable for me to expect a new one because of your mistake.

If that is true with the mileage, don't you owe it to your customers to make them aware of it?

The structural condition is fine but as for the exterior it's far from. As for accident repairs as I said somewhere in here, when taking it off the trailer at my house a ramp failed and I had to take the lip of to repaint it. On doing so I noticed 2 of the 5 square ended bolts hold it on were missing. That seems odd. Also a bit of a mismatch of bots holding the undertray on but that's not much of a problem. Paintwork is in a condition I would expect for a car this age I accept, and there is a small few areas of rust in the engine bay and underneath, again what I would expect for a 23 year old car. Certainly nothing major.

No complaints to make about the engine so we're fine there 

And you know it's not a Vspec. You even sold it as not being a real Vspec and as proof here's the chassis tag.










The 7 denoting that it's a normal GTR. A Vspec would be an 8 or not have a number.

Edit: It's 23:38 in England so I'm going to bed.


----------



## 120506 (Jun 23, 2015)

I did my own research into them over an extended period......avoid was my conclusion.


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup car is a series 3 GTR not a vspec at all according to gtr registry. Poor show in my eyes









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

The original ad states it's not a V-Spec II but of V-Spec II specification.
http://www.neweraimports.com/soldcarDetails.jsp?carId=584

Zack, you didn't contact me about this auction sheet you have been given at all - first I saw of it was early this morning here in Japan. The car was bought with the mileage shown on the speedo and that was what we declared & showed, naturally. 

The bumper would certainly have been removed for fitment of the intercooler, hard pipes, oil cooler and other modifications (There are many on this car), so possibly on several occasions over time. That bolts were removed & refitted for such and possibly a few were lost along the way by the previous owner doesn't necessarily mean anything sinister. Possibly the bumper's been removed & refitted, as opposed to being actually replaced with another.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

....And I will now be deleting any other comments or opinions unless they are Factual to this transaction.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

I didn't contact you because I'm sure it would just end with the same disappointment that came from my last email thread with you.

If you knew it wasn't why did you say it was in your last comment (now removed)










Even if the speedo problem didn't exist I'd probably still make this thread because of the issues I did mention to you by email. Last word on the clocks is that it's on the aftermarket 300kmh clocks and not the original ones. Also the VX report states that an inspection on 2011-09-12 puts the mileage at 142500. 










If it's true you did buy the car later than the date of this auction, where did you buy it from and care to include proof? Obviously I can't blame you if you did infact buy it from a dealer who changed the clocks, but I think due diligence could've avoided this.

The bumper might have been removed but I don't understand why they'd have to take the lip off too. Although to your point when I was taking it off one of the bolts was so rusted solid that I broke it into 2 pieces trying to get the nut off so it must've been there a while.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Zack, basically what it would appear you're saying is that because the car wasn't perfect in your eyes - no matter how small the cosmetic faults, it's wrong in your eyes and you should therefore do what you can to damage Newera's reputation? 
Have I got this right?

I thought about why the skirts were fitted like that by a previous owner and my guess is that Nismo spats were combined with non-Nismo skirts, so they were cut - and a bit short at that. There's no sign of any accident damage to the sills either. Many modifications have been done to this car. 

Skyline GT-R's, especially tuned ones have often had an engine rebuild during their life times and I suspect your's has judging by the amount of work and investment it's had for the engine bay and how well it runs with proper oil pressure, no oil leaks from seals, no air leaks from gaskets, etc. As we cannot be sure of when such work would have been done we didn't state such, nor even state it's got an up-rated head gasket, which it most likely does when running uprated HKS turbos. Most of the main components on the car are renewed, such as suspension arms & links (bushes), coilovers, clutch, wheels, etc. It's probably had a lot more done during its lifetime, than we have stated, not much is factory original or untouched - this is a modified car. Specifically why it has the clocks changed, I don't know. I never met the previous owners nor can we contact them, so I can't tell you why. A mileage on after market-speedos is often not warranted at auctions either so no dealer can warrant such either. This is why we look at the entire car to compile a report on it's quality thereof. 

it's not always possible to know the prior modification history of a car and we don't say we do. The description is based on what we know at the time of offering a car for sale.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Zack and welcome to the forum. 

Transportation/collection is already an established part of our service. We have our own Race Shuttle Trailer service here so your car is moved inside it to avoid any damage etc. Dave (me) actually collects the car and its fully insured for its journey.

We have full mechanical and body repair/restoration services on site and do not subcontract out to 3rd parties for such work so 100% QC on what we do.

Feel free to contact me on 07731304953 to arrange collection.

KR

Dave warrener




Zack said:


> Yeah if you take the exterior out of the equation I'd probably be satisfied with it.
> 
> From the very, very little that I've driven it, it pulls just fine and brakes seem as good as you might expect, slight knock coming from the rear end somewhere though. I'll take it to RB Motorsport when I get insured to have it looked over, GTR Shop is a bit far from Preston.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Might be worth while moving forward for companies like New Era to stipulate some terms and conditions regarding modifications, speedo changes, etc etc on there cars and more importantly who has the responsibility to correct.

Would prevent situations like this.


----------



## ahsam421 (Apr 26, 2003)

I don't get it, if Zack can do a simple search and all history and mileage comes up clearly, why can't any exporter or trader do the same before they start selling the car to market. This way then we don't have this problem here? Or am i missing something?

Just like we HPI check the car when we buy 2nd hand car?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> Zack, basically what it would appear you're saying is that because the car wasn't perfect in your eyes - no matter how small the cosmetic faults, it's wrong in your eyes and you should therefore do what you can to damage Newera's reputation?
> Have I got this right?
> 
> I thought about why the skirts were fitted like that by a previous owner and my guess is that Nismo spats were combined with non-Nismo skirts, so they were cut - and a bit short at that. There's no sign of any accident damage to the sills either. Many modifications have been done to this car.
> ...


But why does his car have a different chassis number to what you advertised and why have you changed the advert to reflect this?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't always write ads from scratch and in this case I edited the text of a car that we had previously supplied, but forgot to change the chassis no on the online box. When I saw the mistake pointed out by the customer I edited it, to correct. Most dealers don't even quote the chassis number, it's just extra info we supply with cars. Nothing sinister as you seem to imply. 

I'll choose forthwith to stick to replying to the customer only as Toni has requested.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

it amazes me that someone would buy a highly modified 23 year old car from another country based on some pictures and an internet advert and expect to find no issues or bits that need attention, and then wait almost a year before kicking up a fuss about the things they don't like.

The biggest thing for me is the mileage, now it seems a little coincidental that 146k km isn't that far away from 93k miles when you do the conversion and makes me wonder if someone changed the clocks to match the mileage (not saying this is newera btw)

wrong chassis no on an add I can accept easily enough, getting the exhaust wrong again easy mistake to make so no biggie there.


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Very poor show from a reputable importer

Your business looks a more viable option due to your location and having someone physically on both sides of the water.

You use this as your advertising basis and that you are experts, although I agree that the OP may be going a little over the top with replacement bolts being used in the splitter and wrong exhaust type etc but the following are still glaring issues 

Wrong chassis number advertised to start but agree that could be a copy and paste 

Mileage - if it's an error from clock changes etc then you as the specialist should of done the checks prior and passed the relevant information on in the advert or at least to the buyer as this would be a massive issue, 140000km car being sold as a 50000 mile car is no small issue.

Overall condition - trust as a Uk buyer is placed completely in the hands of an import company (which is why people use them rather than self import). Importers are used for their knowledge, previous experience, ability to check vehicles and generally to hand pick cars for buyers, being the eyes and ears in Japan when the buyer can't be there.

Your advert and this car do not relate really. Taking the whole situation into context if I was the buyer, from that advert and your buying experience, I would not be happy and would expect a resolve.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK that is the last general comments. Please only customer and trader from now on.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Ignore


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi Zack, 

Slightly off topic

I am certain you can get your car insured at 21, I did with my 34 for a really reasonable price, as you can't PM yet what's your email or other way I can get in contact with you? 

(Sorry Toni!, as he can't PM yet I didn't know how else to contact him)


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Long day at work not been able to reply...

Miguel - The only thing I've done here is state fact. I am disappointed and all I've done is share pictures of a car that you deemed acceptable to send me. Can't see how you could think I'm out trying to damage your reputation, actually is seems like the only person trying to damage your reputation is yourself by sending out substandard cars and having the worst customer service I've ever seen. We've also all seen it before where you start to blame the customer for your own mistake. The problem isn't so much the condition of it, it's you. There is no possible way you missed the spats but you still didn't take a picture or make a note in the ad? Why is that?

Dave - Thanks mate, may swing by you guys some time in summer to see about some bits. 

Simonh - You're not wrong that I sat on this too long but like I said earlier I was debating whether or not to make this post for months. Doing the VX report pushed me to. And the clock theory is rather unlikely considering it's still in kmh.

A12DY B - Agree with everything there. Well put.

Fowla - Everyone I was ringing wouldn't even provide me a quote until I rang Adrian Flux last night. Guy on the phone said of the 300 companies they broker for only 1 would insure me. All modifications declared with 5000 mile limit, £390 deposit and 9x 286. £1000 excess though. Very welcome to any other suggestions because that's still massive!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

It's the risk factor insurance companies analyse the risk age is a big factor. You could be more than capable but they wouldn't see it they simply follow their statistical data and provide you with a quote. We have all been there. At 22 I owned a Twin Turbo Supra, this I remember paying around £1400 in 1999. You seem mature and come across that way for your age good luck in your search to get insured and hope you get these niggles sorted out.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Zack said:


> And the clock theory is rather unlikely considering it's still in kmh.


Your thread just 'Jumped the Shark', my friend. 

I grew up owning cars that were - usually - more than 20 years old. My first car, bought when I was 14 years old, was built in 1949. What the odometer said was neither here nor there. You sound like you bought a two year old Astra from a local dealer and you're now having Buyer's Remorse. I think you need a reality check.

I notice you're talking about a figure of 22k GBP+ for this car, as though that's what the car itself cost and all other costs were not included? Is that correct? Perhaps it would be worth giving yourself - and others here - a reality check on what the logistics of buying and shipping a car halfway around the world actually cost? 

Have you noticed the GBP to JPY exchange rate for the last couple of years? Japan is not a Third World country just yet. What would be the position of such a car in Japan's current market? 

And I have to laugh at some of the characters popping their heads around the door to make a business opportunity out of this thread, as though butter wouldn't melt. I'm very much tempted to show some detailed, strip-down photos of a car described as "Immaculate" by said characters, but which has actually turned out to be a complete and utter sh*tbox of the most scandaolus proportions, bordering on being unsalvageable. But I guess reputation on forums such as this depends more on having vocal and militant friends than on stark realities...


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

PS30-SB said:


> Your thread just 'Jumped the Shark', my friend.
> 
> I grew up owning cars that were - usually - more than 20 years old. My first car, bought when I was 14 years old, was built in 1949. What the odometer said was neither here nor there. You sound like you bought a two year old Astra from a local dealer and you're now having Buyer's Remorse. I think you need a reality check.
> 
> ...


I just read this post 3 times and still don't understand the point you are trying to make. 

Anyway Zack, I am with admiral with all mods declared (under 10) and it's around £1400 @ 21y/o. Try them on there website (Do not try them via comparison sites, do it on there actual website!)

Also when they ask how much your car has been lowered by, if you pick the option that your car is lowered over 50mm from standard height it automatically voids the quote, no idea why. If you have upgraded springs/coilovers do some research on them to make sure they cannot lower the cars standard height by more than 50mm and you should be fine.

Hope this helps and GL.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Fowla said:


> I just read this post 3 times and still don't understand the point you are trying to make.


Don't worry. Some time within the next thirty years or so the penny will drop.


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

PS30-SB said:


> Don't worry. Some time within the next thirty years or so the penny will drop.


I think your comment may have been a little harsh to be fair, assuming the car was imported in a time of a much better exchange rate (£1>160Y) and at a time when the price of GTR were almost half what they currently command i think he got a bit of a raw deal. 

I know it is expensive to ship a car around the world and pay the taxes that would be owed but taking all that into consideration I estimate a sale price in japan of around 2.4m Yen (circa £15k at the time of buying), you could certainly argue that this is possibly above average giving the strength of sterling at the time. Grade 3 cars even today do not command that sort of money in Japan.

I don't think he is disappointed in the overall condition of the car but rather the lack of transparency when it came to the cars true condition and the lack of proper checks on the cars history, which is strange as the cars that Newera sell always have copious amounts of highly detailed pictures and they state regularly that they are the experts. An expert in my eyes would have done their homework on every car and clearly laid out any discrepancies to any potential buyer.


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

ahsam421 said:


> I don't get it, if Zack can do a simple search and all history and mileage comes up clearly, why can't any exporter or trader do the same before they start selling the car to market. This way then we don't have this problem here? Or am i missing something?
> 
> Just like we HPI check the car when we buy 2nd hand car?


This was exactly my thoughts, how can he find all this info and they can't, or maybe they can and just think they can clean it up and the owner will never check? Either way feel sorry for Zack but if it was me I'd have acted a lot sooner and maybe he could of got a refund


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

PS30-SB said:


> Zack said:
> 
> 
> > And the clock theory is rather unlikely considering it's still in kmh.
> ...


Not really, apart from acting way too late he has done nothing wrong here, he paid very strong money for a car which has a massive mileage difference to what was advertised, he openly admits he accepted the exterior wasn't perfect but can't accept the mileage and the auction grade and possibly accident damage. I think he's being more than reasonable! I'd be screwing asking for my money back!! There is cars for sale at the min on eBay, pistonheads etc for 12-18k that seem decent cars so you can see why he's pissed off


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

leek/Beng - Cheers guys! Pretty much what I was going to type but in better words.

Fowla - That price is incredible! I'll have to see if I can get a quote tomorrow, apparently their system is down until 6:30am or something. Might save me enough money to get a few bits sorted.

Edit: Beng - Aye prices seem to have gone up a lot this year. Only managed to shave £150 off the insurance for my little Clio 182. Worst case scenario so far is £1800ish so at least I've got an option!


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Also Zack I had my old MNP 33 GTR when I was 21 back in 2008, was about £1800 a year to insure and before that I had a 400bhp Pulsar which cost me more than the GTR but I was only 20. You should be able to find a price somewhere mate


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Zack,

You didn't respond to my question, "_Zack, basically what it would appear you're saying is that because the car wasn't perfect in your eyes - no matter how small the cosmetic faults, it's wrong in your eyes and you should therefore do what you can to damage Newera's reputation? 
Have I got this right?_"

It seems to me you are out to cause damage regardless of the circumstances and don't get it at all. 
*
I'd suggest that starting a thread as you have on a public forum with intent to cause damage & intimate a trader is dishonest without so much as even trying to make any contact before hand is not the way to go about things. *

Sometimes things go wrong, it's the nature of life sometimes, but how we go about dealing with the challenges we meet can bring about much better results. To illustrate, I'll give a couple of examples.

(1). Some years ago a member here bought an R33 GT-R Le Mans that we sold on behalf of another member in Japan, where Newera had made only a small fee in facilitating the transaction. Although the car had been fine, shortly after collecting it the car spun a bearing (which was most likely from the result of over-revving, if we're all thinking honestly). After getting a quote for repairs, the customer called me and explained that he wanted to resolve this in as amicable a way as possible and asked what we could do to help, also stating that he felt going on the forum and kicking up a stink wasn't his style he'd rather treat others and be treated as he'd like. We had an amicable conversation. I liked the guy and wanted to help him, so I paid in full for a bottom half rebuild. A friendly attitude goes a long way. 
The car ran fine for several years before he sold it to someone else. 

Stuff like this happens from time to time and naturally this isn't the only experience we've had of helping a customer. A more recent example:

(2). Last year we supplied a Subaru Forester STi to a returning customer (his 3rd car from us over the last 10 years). When he got it the air conditioning didn't work properly and stayed at the same temp regardless (hot!). He took it to a Subaru dealer who charged £425 for diagnosing the fault - saying it was a faulty control panel. Turned out they'd diagnosed wrong and Newera had lost not only the money (I'd reimbursed the customer his costs) but also wasted more funds in sourcing a replacement panel & shipping. The temp sensor was then diagnosed as the fault, but that turned out to be wrong too. 
Eventually after he'd gone to several Subaru specialists it was diagnosed correctly to be avent actuator. We sent a new replacement, customer fitted it himself (2 screws under the dash) and it was fine again. Cost Newera just under £1,000 for all of this, mostly because of incorrect diagnosis and took the majority of the profit out of the car but we looked after the customer all of the way. He was courteous and fair throughout and we were too. I treated him as I'd expect to be treated were the roles reversed. A friendly attitude to work together with a supplier rather than against goes a long way.

As I've explained, minor things such as how the joint on the skirts, or side visor are finished isn't something I was prepared to compensate for. The gap was repaired with silicone and painted professionally by our workshop, yes. 
We felt it important to repair the gap, but without the ridiculous expense of replacing the entire assembly, which could have added as much as £2,000 to the cost of the car with all associated expenses considered. 

Few dealers if any go into the details of the cosmetic repairs they do on any car. You've taken out that repair now and tried to make it look as bad as possible, in my view - then blamed Newera for a bad job. Just how do you intend to repair it now? Replace it with some parts costing a lot right? 

Just as you seemed to expect Newera should have replaced your exhaust with one the car clearly didn't come with & bear the expense of such, it seems to me you think we should have bought a complete set of Nismo skirts which nowadays would cost around £1,250 before paint and fitting, where we haven't included such a cost in the price of the car we sold it at.

As with the example of your splitter's bolts, it's par for the course that a 23 year old car won't be factory original, not least a car that's clearly been extensively modified. In circumstances like these it's better to be reasonable than unreasonable requests.

It's not about blaming you at all. You've gone about it the wrong way so far... It's pretty clear to see.

To start a thread like this without even so much as contacting me first about your subsequent problem and giving me a chance to even respond & explain to you that this history was clearly from before we got the car & that I didn't know about it until seeing this thread was the wrong way to go about it, especially this late.

"pushing yourself over the edge" and trying to drum up support in damaging Newera's reputation on a forum was the wrong way to go about it. It only serves to erode goodwill we had toward you, which you've certainly succeeded in destroying. Seems strange to me that some people think conducting themselves in this way and using the forum as a kangaroo court is a way to force what they want. It has the effect of doing quite the opposite. 

I certainly don't conduct myself in such manner in similar circumstances. I pick up the phone and call in an amicable tone and explain the problem I have and ask the other person to work with me, aiming to make the person have a desire to help me. I don't get on a forum and bad mouth them; certainly NOT before giving them a chance to help. 

You'd have gotten a better response from me had you conducted yourself in a similar manner as the 2 examples of other customers I have given above. I'm a generous and fair person by nature and do my best to help others who work with me to solve a problem whether it be with my business or private life. I don't appreciate the kind of crowd mentality you've demonstrated thus far though. Nobody in my shoes would, to be fair... I tend to never deal with such people in future and make it clear I won't where I don't have to. It's not customer service, it's self respect.

There is a way we can resolve this better going forward, but I'll let you consider how and hopefully put things right, before making any suggestions myself. If I do, it'll be via e-mail. I don't really feel this thread was appropriate or fair in the first place without so much as having the courtesy of contacting me first.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

From what other people have said in replying to this thread, they wouldn't be happy either. So how can I be trying to damage your reputation by just stating the facts? Did you or did you no sell me this car in this condition for this amount of money? 

Considering I did contact you in private about the exhaust and cosmetic issues, I'm finding it very hard to believe that you would pay for an engine rebuild for something that the customer likely caused but won't even think about paying for an exhaust because of a mistake you admit to making. Same goes for the Subaru problem. Customer buys a car with a fault, which it seems like would be impossible to miss, but in his case gets more than a recommendation for "Revive UK". 

I'll let other people decide if they think this was done professionally and to standard.










Again like I've said before. I'm not that mad that the cosmetic issues exist it's that they're glaringly obvious but you decided not to take any pictures or mention them in the ad.

The car sold at auction on the 2nd of May, you then had it for sale on this site on the 3rd of September. Not a massive amount of time for a dealer to advertise it, you to buy it, put a set of wheels on it and conduct "repairs". Of course you could be telling the truth and I'm willing to believe it but I've seen no evidence. Apologies if this isn't the case.

And I don't expect to get what I want Miguel. I just want to share my experience with your company. You're really not helping yourself with the way you're replying. In the infamous "polished turd" a guy who must've been stood on the dock for minutes found an issue with the car that you didn't manage to after holding onto it for months? I think you were just hoping to get it repaired without the customer finding out and I don't think that's fair.

The only reason I did the VX report was to try and get some history on it since the only paperwork you provided was the radio instructions (in Japanese) and the alarm user guide. I was quite shocked it was a grade 3 when I thought I had bought a "masterclass example" and I'm yet to understand the mileage. Again it's not that I expect to get anything out of this just that people should know from an actual customer what it is like purchasing a car from you.

Edit: Going to work. Won't be able to reply again.

Edit 2:


> Just as you seemed to expect Newera should have replaced your exhaust with one the car clearly didn't come with & bear the expense of such, it seems to me you think we should have bought a complete set of Nismo skirts which nowadays would cost around £1,250 before paint and fitting, where we haven't included such a cost in the price of the car we sold it at.


That kind of says it all doesn't it. Newera sells you a car where they lie about the exhaust and skirts and then are surprised when you get mad about it. Perfectly reasonable that I should shell out £1,250 on a problem I didn't know existed until I got the car.


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

Just to clarify something with the skirts. Even if it's a little OT, but may be useful.

The middle part of the skirts needed to fit the Nismo/Nissan optional side spats is no special part. It is just a cut OEM skirt. Same Nissan part number for original item and for "Nismo" item.

So the problem would be fixed with just a set of used OEM skirts, cut at the right position and painted in the right color. This will of course only work when the spat itself is not cut off or something. Can't see this with all the silicone.


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

I appreciate that we have been asked to maintain silence in this thread until there is a resolution, but I feel it would be unfair to leave Zack without any other opinions on what is happening and so I am posting a message 

Zack -- first things first (and I think you appreciate this). The car is over 20 years old, short of having a fully comprehensive refurbishment it will always look like it is 20 years old. Bolts mismatching, chips in the paint, small repairs etc are par for the course. 

However, from the price you paid and the description I think it should be entirely reasonable to expect things like that silicone repair to be highlighted before sale at the least. This way you go in with your eyes open and there is no disappointment after the money has changed hands. The other issues (exhaust, mileage etc) should not have happened. If there is a question mark over mileage then that should be highlighted in the ad. It should not be down to you as the customer to discover that it is not right.

Miguel -- I appreciate there are always 2 sides to a story, or at the very least 2 opinions on it. However, when it comes to buying things blind (eg importing cars!) the dealer and their photographs are the only thing which the customer can use to make his decision and set his expectations. If a car is advertised as having a certain exhaust, it should have it. If it doesn't then that is not acceptable and not something to just dismiss as 'an error in the description'. Also, a list of 'not great' points and associated photographs goes a long way in setting expectations correctly. When I bought my GTR (bit of a long and dramatic tale and I didn't actually end up buying it from the original seller but...) the original seller sent me a stack of photos of the car, most of them made the car look beautiful in every way but he took the time to take photos of the bad points as well, ensuring I had no surprises when I collected it. I can appreciate the mistakes with the mileage, serial number etc are genuine mistakes on your part and not malicious, but you need to understand how it appears to your paying customer and not just dismiss them when he questions it. Remember that to you it is just another car in a long long list of many. To Zack it is likely the culmination of years and years of savings and waiting. It is unlikely to be one of many and he is rightly disappointed that it is not what he led to expect.

Zack (again) -- With the above in mind however, you need to try and enjoy your car. Yes you maybe could have paid less for another one, but another one might have (probably would have) had its own issues. It is your car now, and other than the issues described you say it is very good. I once bought an S14a privately which turned out to have been involved in a smash. Some panels had been bashed in and filled, the front end was a bit wonky etc. It had been described as 'perfect' and priced accordingly. At the time I was young (similar to your age now) and didn't really know about buying cars. Over time as these things became apparent I felt duped and upset that my perfect car wasn't actually perfect at all. However I drove it every day for 8 years and I ended up loving it to death, regardless of the faults it had. I appreciate that doesn't get you your money back but with time hopefully the enjoyment of the car will mask out the disappointment you are feeling now.

I live in Southport by the way Zack so maybe we can meet up for a chat some time and compare GTR notes


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

OK this is the VERY last non-customer or trader comment. Everything else from now on WILL be deleted. I have also deleted various opinions and agro from the usual suspects.

ONLY trader and ONLY customer from now on. You have been warned.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Zack, The car with rust that you speak of. Pictures were taken at the bodyshop that RK had contracted to do the repair, by none other than one of our competitors who for the purposes of peace shall remain nameless. Newera informed the customer a problem had been found when inspected at RK & so we paid for a quality & professional repair and the customer was perfectly happy. Ron was embarassed and apologetic that the thread went on the forum. Wasn't the usual shop he used but one a customer had recommended. I don't know if he used them again. 
If you think that trader was above board posting up pics and trying to make it look as if he'd seen this at the docks, you're wrong. Nasty stuff from a usual culprit. Is this what a community needs? Think about it. He often tries to post on threads to damage Newera's reputation. It's sadly what some of the trade in the UK do. They bad mouth one another. I avoid that crap. No time for it really. Better things to do in life.

Sadly you insist on continuing to pursue this tack. You seemed a nice enough chap when I dealt with you, but honestly to expect Newera to replace your exhaust because I made a mistake identifying the name of the exhaust that came with the car (but showed it clearly in pics anyways) is not reasonable. Exhausts don't have brand names anywhere. To push that issue and claim we should pay for another new exhaust for you isn't fair, really. If you think it is - and we should pay you money for it, then so be it. I simpoly won't agree. 

You can choose to believe me or not. I didn't lie about the name of the exhaust (why on earth would anybody want to do that?) it was a genuine mistake. I am not a liar and for you to call me that just adds more insult to injury and does you no favours. 

I thought you'd see sense after my long post above explaining how best to deal with anybody where there's a problem and giving you a strong hint at the way you could go about things & make amends... but doesn't look like you get it at all. Take some time to think about it and come back to me if you see a better way forward.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

David - Ah cheers for that! Thought it was a Nismo specific item and therefore stupid expensive/rare. Although even standard ones are getting hard to find nowadays.

Slinky - Agree with every word here to be honest, and on the subject of "culmination of years and years of savings and waiting" working by the hour I can say exactly 2850 hours of savings and waiting! Make no mistake, once I do sort out these little bits I've no doubt I will love the car and can already barely wait to get it on the road to give it a proper run out. Oh I used to do multidrop around Southport and quite liked it. Nice wide roads and people were usually in. When I get it legal would love to meet up for a chat at the sea front KFC lol

Miguel - If this is true and the customer was in fact notified and happy with the repair then you have my sincere apologies. However. This doesn't excuse you for what seems to be a complete lack of inspection of your cars by you or anyone for that matter before putting them up for sale while over in Japan. As Slinky said, when you're buying a car blind all of the buyers trust is in the importers hands and they rely on you to provide the car you advertised. A simple inspection and being honest could save you an awful lot of headache and damage to your reputation Miguel, is it really worth it? Speaking of which it probably would've taken you less time to look under the car at the JASMA plate to identify the exhaust than it would've taken looking through catalogs trying to match it as you said you did. For the sake of it here's proof that it actually had one and wasn't on top of the exhaust or something weird.










If I as the buyer can look at the plate and cross reference the number in less than 10 minutes why can't you?

I am also lead to believe that all cars registered in the UK require a Japanese De-Registration Document which should have the mileage noted on it going back for quite a few years. I'm sure you must have a copy of this or know where one is? If you say you're being honest about the mileage then surely you should jump at this opportunity to prove it.

If you are actually interested in resolving this, why not do it here? I think the people deserve to know.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

factual stuff on the skirts is In a new thread as it's helpful to Zack, nothing else though please.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Edit: Ignore


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

First off, let's not lose sight of the information on the May 2015 auction sheet you have. The * denotes mileage declared is not warranted and I've explained this already, so to insinuate it is the actual mileage of the car would be incorrect.

Noted on the Jasma reference lookup. Never seen that link before, but will try to remember to refer to it for future use, thanks.

We've exported thousands of cars over the last 17 years and used to supply a lot of UK dealers too, before 2007 when the exchange rate killed it for most of them. The rate is still very difficult and I daresay there will be very few Skyline GT-R's imported to the UK going forward. There's no profit in them any more... I can see the few remaining exporters may not be in this business much longer. 90% of them got wiped out last time when the rate dropped in 2007 and the £ remains weak plus we're headed for Brexit so...

In business whenever we're successful it sadly breeds jealousy and enemies, especially when they find it hard to compete. That's why UK traders so often slag one another off, which is stupid really. I prefer not to get involved. 
Doesn't make their business any better but they still do it. 
That's what you're buying into with the car you keep referring to - makes no sense to me. 

Perhaps @PS-30SB would do well to post some of the pictures he mentioned earlier in this thread (elsewhere) so you can really see what a real shitter is. He probably won't as there's only a handful of core people like that who have notably had their inflamatory remarks deleted by the moderator. 
Try not to become one of them. Such hate in one's heart does no good for oneself in the long term. It tends to show on one's face over the years too. 

You know you got a stunning 32 GT-R that's probably one of the very best 32's imported in the last few years, near perfect interior with no wear on seats, not faded, no holes, zero rust, good mechanicals and modifications, great bodywork, zero scratches on rims, no corrosion to engine components, etc. We couldn't import this car in this condition now for what you paid for it.
That boat has sailed. 

Regardless, you insist on maligning me and keep banging on about the exhaust and even the bolts missing on the splitter, which only illustrated to me the sort of unreasonable attitude I can expect from you going forward, sadly. 

You'll find a lot of crap cars in the UK when you go to meets and realise your's is a gem if you haven't already - after the compliments and envy you'll no doubt experience, but I expect you probably won't admit that in public. Ah well, some people just want to bang on about the negatives which is irksome to say the least. Meanwhile it'll keep rising in value.

It's clear you just don't get it so I'll stop trying to show you there's a better way now.

The logistics of handling paperwork when I don't do any of the documentation work for any of the cars myself, means it's safer & more efficient to have all paperwork go to our appointed export agents whenever a car is bought. That way they have the documents ready to arrange shipping and they're in safe keeping. I don't think any importer in the UK gets documents for a car before it's shipped either, it would make no sense at all. 

After the export certificate has been to Japan customs when a car is exported, documents go directly to the UK where the car is registered by the DVLA, not to me. So what you're suggesting is in fact incorrect.

I can concede the mileage we bought the car with is different to that on the auction sheet from some time before it came into our possession, I'm not disputing that, which is why I have suggested you should have contacted me directly in the first instance so we could have worked on this together and come to a resolution.

I have also suggested there's a better way than banging on and trying to cause damage for the sake of it. That's no good to anybody, not least for yourself. 

As you have brought this up so late it's past time to get a refund & return the car and a refund of any proportion would have been as a gesture of goodwill. As you have insisted on eroding this goodwill and showing you don't want it that's your choice, sadly.

Although few of our customers come on the forum here these days (most are older people with better things to do than read threads like these to be fair), one has PM'd saying he saw this thread in UK tonight and wanted to say how we changed his tyres for new regardless of them still being legal for MOT and other work on his HID's before he even had a chance to e-mail me. 
There's hundreds of such examples but no doubt you'll just dig in and refuse to believe. So be it. I sent that PM to Toni so she's aware in any case.

We're not unreasonable people to deal with. It's a shame you couldn't & still can't see that when it's pretty obvious to most of the people we do business with.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

A few pics of Zack's 32 GT-R.

Zero rust on exterior and beautiful bodywork.



Unfaded original interior with no collapsed foam bolsters, creases or significant wear, now worth a lot of money to any serious collector in Japan.



Driver's seat.



No peeling rear A-B trims either. Can't get much better than this realistically.

Note the markings on the light switch aren't worn away, usually an indicator of a car that's not had much use. Note also the lack of bubbles on the dash. Worth around £1,000 used in Japan just for the dash, it's that rare.



This interior is worth a lot of money in Japan. 



Engine bay speaks for itself. Condition here indicates the general condition to be expected of the underside. 



Exterior pics speak for themselves. 







The exhaust.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

One more I forgot. The wheels, which amazingly didn't have even a single scratch on. We fitted brand new tyres to these - it got 4 good quality Yokohama sports tyres no less. Not cheap! 

I wonder why we bother sometimes.


----------



## Beng87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Does look a very nice example, any idea why it's only a grade 3 when it clearly looks a lot better than that? That interior is lovely. If it was me I wouldn't be too bothered about the exhaust as long as it was in good condition, it's the mileage, 50k more miles is about 10years worth of driving for most people


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

That to me looks like a great example. At the end of the day it had the wrong exhaust on but thats hardly the end of the world as long as its mechanically good and the body work is rust free. 
If you are really that bothered why not speak directly to Newera and see what solution they can offer but to me that looks a superb example of a 32.


----------



## jnoor (Feb 24, 2016)

As much as I am disappointed for you, surely you could have discovered all the info on the car before you parted with the cash. Seems a bit too late to do anything about it and saying you're "lazy/busy" just doesn't justify your thread.

I paid a little more than you for my R32 July last year from HJA and I literally scoured the internet for anything and everything on the car until I couldnt find anything else. Props to Ozz on length of time he waited on me until I was statisfied, but in the end I ended up with a near concourse condition R32 with more history than you can shake a stick at. 

Yes perhaps NE could have been more transparent but at the end of the day its you that's parting with 20k+. I just dont understand how you weren't meticulous with that kind of money?

Just because it's been priced at 23k doesnt automatically mean it must be a stunning example. Only you can determine if it is stunning and whether its worth you buying it.

I really can't help but think that being 21 you might have been a bit naive.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry long day at work again

Miguel - It's ok to say to say the * denotes a mileage change but why anyone would seemingly up mile a car is beyond me. It had 142500 km back in September of 2011 so it's not happened too recently either. Sure it's possible that back when they weren't worth as much someone could've just changed the clocks over and not bothered to set them back to the original mileage but it seems unlikely to me. Also I think the auction inspectors usually write in the notes as to why the odometer reading is in question but I don't speak Japanese...

No problem, but as I've said, it shouldn't really be up to me to find out what exhaust it actually had. It could be an honest mistake but a mistake that will cost me around £600 when I get around to buying a new one.

I'm really not trying to be hateful, I think years of driving up and down the UK everyday has made me incapable of it.

I'm also not disagreeing with the fact that overall I've got a pretty solid car. All (metal) body panels are straight, so far not found any real rust and I've tried to make a point to tell people that the interior and mechanicals meet expectations. Once I've got the few bits sorted, I'm sure it will be one of the better GTR's in the country.

I only mentioned the splitter to point out how ridiculous shipping things from Japan is and that it must've been removed at some point for some bolts to be missing. I even said that one of them was rusted solid and was therefore unlikely to have anything to do with you.

I think anthonymcgrath is coming to have a look at it on Saturday and hopefully the admins will allow him to post his opinion (if he wants). If he says "Actually a good car for the price and Zack just being unreasonable" that is just fine by me.

Again I've said it before that I'm not out to ruin your reputation, I've only tried to present fact and let other people make their mind up. And again again, I know I've brought this up late and I've not really got a proper excuse for that other than not being sure if I was in fact being unreasonable and working the hours I do, the last thing I want is to come home and have to deal with this thread everyday. 

If Toni verifies it I'll be more than willing to believe it. 

Exactly, the resolution that you take your pictures at lends itself to making everything look perfect for some reason. Still made the choice not to take a close up of the skirts or wind deflector.

Of course the wheels look new because they most likely were. If it sold in May with the R33 wheels, either you or the person right before you (same one that changed the mileage) must have put them on. But you are right, they are literally good as new so no complaints there and I appreciate the tyres, suppose you had no obligation to do that.

Beng - It is for the most part except for the few bits I've pointed out. On the auction sheet it does say:










But if it was a proper accident damage car surely it should be a grade R rather than a 3 so I'm not sure. Might be worth noting that the bonnet shut lines are slightly wider on one side than the other but not by enough to worth worrying about at all.

The problem with the exhaust is more that he accepted he made a mistake but thought it unreasonable to give even any compensation for it. I'd have been happy for just shipping to be paid.

TREG - I did send him an email 3.5 months (which is still too long) after I received it saying I had problems with the skirts, deflector, exhaust and a few other bits but didn't get anywhere with it so thought the same would be true with the mileage.

jnoor - Although I thought the exhaust looked a bit weird in the pictures I trusted that Miguel knew better than me so didn't think to question it. I couldn't have looked up the chassis code because the one it was advertised with was incorrect and none of the pictures showed it. Same with the other issues. The only paperwork that came with my car was the radio manual (in Japanese) and the alarm user guide. This being the second car I've ever bought, and being a stupid 20 year old I didn't do my due diligence. I just saw a car that looked great, with the spec that I wanted and had to have it so you're not wrong.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I have been trying to keep this between trader and customer so just let me know if either of you object to any posts. Since I'm not around all day they are here and answered before I see them. If it keeps sensible that is.

My own view is any gtr that has had the clocks changed, ever, is unlikely to be showing the correct mileage. I speak from the position of selling an R33 on 60k miles then seeing it for sale four years later with less than 50k on at a dealer! Frankly unless a car has been in the U.K. It's whole life I'd always treat mileage as a maybe. I've no crystal ball on this car, just going by how easy I've seen it is to change mileage on these cars.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi Toni,

Personally I don't mind at all as long as everyone stays respectful and on topic.

This is the experience I'm missing being new to the scene. Of course I understand mileage doesn't really matter too much as long as the car is in good shape, but it does effect the price, which is the problem. I'm trying to give Miguel the benefit of the doubt and the opportunity of providing some kind of paperwork or even just the name of the company that supposedly owned the car before Newera so he can absolve himself, but instead he just comes back saying I'm being hateful and trying to damage his reputation. I'm trying to make it obvious that this is not the case, and if he does provide evidence he will of course get an apology from me and gain back a lot of respect from the community. 

Thanks for your patience with this, Zack


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Sorry guys no general observations please, only this topic and only if useful/helpful to the OP/issue. Everything else will get removed, we are trying to keep this topic open but if I have to keep managing it that could change - it will be locked for only trader or OP if other topics continue!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Can I clarify, for the benefit of all users, that Zack has been given the opportunity to discuss this freely on the open forum. It has not been locked or hidden despite the belief by many that we are in the pockets of traders. The only way threads like this can be allowed to run is if they are stopped form becoming witch hunts and from people with no experience wading in. 

This is a position I have maintained for a number of years now to stop people using the forum as a blackmailing and bargaining chip. In this instance, as with many others, threads are allowed to run until the usual suspects spoil them.
Keep it mature and judge the response of both parties yourself without having to interject with opinion.

This is not an invitation to reply, just stating my position.
Mike


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

So I went to meet Zack and his Skyline yesterday 

First the good points.

First impressions of the car are good, it is really clean and tidy, the new wheels look awesome and standing a couple of feet away it looks superb. The underside seems solid and I noticed only minor rust on one of the box sections (I think its been bashed by something), there are no dents or dings in the panels and the arches look like they are off a new car. The interior is good, I don't know how most R32 interiors are but I'd guess this is better than most. The carpets look like new (are they new?), the dash and seats are clean and no bubbles or wear etc. Bit of a dodgy stereo install which probably needs pulling out and re-doing, but not a big deal and not the fault of the traders.

Mechanically the engine runs like a sewing machine, so smooth. We didn't take it off the drive due to neither of us being insured, but we left it running for 10 mins or so and it really sounded smooth and quiet with hardly any misfires or unwelcome rattles. The mods appear to have been carried out well too.

So onto the bad points. I think other than the mileage and exhaust issues Zack's concerns are- 

- Nismo spats poorly fitted (understatement)
- Poor job of paintwork in places (eg bumper ducts not removed before spraying, some scratches on the near side front wing where it appears something has been dropped on it or fell against it)
- 'Weird' fitment of wind deflector

The spats really do look like they've been fitted by a clown, even without the gap they don't line up properly (spats sit too low) and a random selection of (visible) screws and bolts have been used to fit them. The painted silicone filling the 'gap' is a pretty poor repair to say the least. Silicone flexes -- paint does not. Therefore the paint is already cracking and looks rough after less than a year. I cannot say what the best way of repairing this would be, but I can be sure it is not with painted over silicone. In my view a proper repair should have been carried out before sale, and yes, if that meant buying some new skirts then that should have been what was done. If a body shop had done that on my car I would probably just have laughed at them thinking they were pulling my leg before fixing it properly.

The paint is a bit ropey in places, specifically the bumper where its been sprayed without stripping off the trim first. Not a particularly big deal but also not what should be expected I feel.

Wind deflector has been bodged around a bit on the drivers side and filled in with black silicone. This can be repaired without a massive amount of effort so not a big problem, but again it would have been nice for it to have been sorted prior to delivery.

My personal 'negative' observations and 'small' or 'low level' concerns

- Car is not undersealed which to be honest I would expect to be part of the deal from an import company
- Zack mentioned there was no fog light on the rear, which again I would kind of expect to be part of the import deal. However I'm not 100% he's correct on this one given it was an MOT, maybe he's just not located the switch yet 
- Various specks of rust coming through on top of turrets in engine bay. Very minor at the moment but needs sorting ideally. I think its caused more by chips in the paint during work rather than anything more sinister..
- Massive dint in the sills where it's been jacked up badly
- Throttle cable needs tightening. Even though it is a 2 minute job which even the most mechanically incapable owner could do, once again when being paid 22k for a vehicle it would be nice if the effort had been made by the trader to sort this before shipping.

So to summarise -- the car is really nice. It's clearly had quite a lot of paint and body work done over the years, presumably as part of the collision it has had. However in most cases this has been done to a high standard (at face value at least) with only a small number of points letting it down -- eg he shut lines on the bonnet do not match, the ducts being painted over without being removed first etc. The problem I think I have with it is the lack of attention to detail in prepping the car for delivery by the trader. 22k is not a small amount of cash to pay regardless of how high the prices are reaching these days, and paying that kind of money you expect little things like loose throttle cables and hanging-off wind deflectors to just be sorted already. 

Is it worth the price paid? Well, I don't know much about R32s and what makes a 'good' one, however I can say that at overall face value this car does appear to be good. However, I really feel the mileage issue and collision history should have been disclosed more fully before sale and I think these 2 points would be the ones to make me feel anxious if the car was mine. The other things I talked about above can all be sorted fairly easily but you can't uncrash a car and you can't rewind the mileage. You could say Zack should have done more research to discover these things before purchase, and if bought from a no-name trader or private seller you would be absolutely right. I do feel however that a certain amount of trust is placed in the big name guys and really mileage and history etc should be able to be believed if bought from these guys without having to verify it oneself.

Anyway, the post is long enough now and it may end up getting deleted anyway :flame: sooo... good to meet you Zack, hopefully we can keep in touch and your car will be on the road for some trips out soon enough. Your car is really smart and I am 100000% sure it will get a lot of positive attention both on the road and at the shows and meets. With time the nervousness you are feeling now will pass, I promise you 

Cheers
David


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

No way that will get deleted. Excellent post and excellent community spirit from Slinky.

Sounds like a decent enough example but at 22k it feels top heavy. Especially when theres stuff like this already in the UK http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/493689-nissan-skyline-forged-2-6-fully-restored-sale.html


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Sounds like a decent enough example but at 22k it feels top heavy. Especially when theres stuff like this already in the UK http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/493689-nissan-skyline-forged-2-6-fully-restored-sale.html


Forgive me if I've got the wrong end of the stick here, but surely your example car would only be a relevant comparison if it was now purchased by a dealer, transported to Japan, duties paid, inspected, tested, road registered/plated and supplied 'on the road' to a customer there with some sort of profit left over after expenses are covered?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

PS30-SB said:


> Forgive me if I've got the wrong end of the stick here, but surely your example car would only be a relevant comparison if it was now purchased by a dealer, transported to Japan, duties paid, inspected, tested, road registered/plated and supplied 'on the road' to a customer there with some sort of profit left over after expenses are covered?


It's already come from Japan - a long time ago! Not much point sending it back there just to fetch it back over here again.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Really nice to meet you David and a lovely 33 you've got! Hope you're not chasing the problem with your engine for much longer and you're a braver man than me using it as a daily driver!

Have to say a massive thanks for coming down, as someone who has no horse in this race it means a lot that you would take time out of your day to drive up and have a look not to mention the time spent writing out that post! Think it's only fair too that there's an unbiased opinion in here and also nice to hear someone else's experience with what to expect when buying imports.

Don't disagree with anything you've said there and will definitely make sure to keep in touch!

Big thanks again, Zack

PS As long as the friendly local MOT garage can locate the switch, I'm happy


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> Forgive me if I've got the wrong end of the stick here, but surely your example car would only be a relevant comparison if it was now purchased by a dealer, transported to Japan, duties paid, inspected, tested, road registered/plated and supplied 'on the road' to a customer there with some sort of profit left over after expenses are covered?


Well without getting into my opinion too hard on this thread, had all the above taken place and included a physical inspection by the dealer selling it, then perhaps the premium would be worth paying. 

As it stands I don't think Miguel or his agents physically inspected this car before 'selling it, even though some simple checks would have shown it was a grade 3 with a mileage discrepancy. Overspray, wrong exhaust, rusty turrets and sill damage are all thing that even an untrained eye can spot. 

It's not the standard I personally would expect from newera given thier history of bringing over the best. Perhaps the best cars just don't exist anymore but the prices haven't been adjusted accordingly. 

Zack won't lose money on this car in the long run but this car is going to need money spend on it to reach the same standard of that being sold for 4K less

All imho. Not an opinion of the forum or the moderators or the site owners. Just little old mook.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's already come from Japan - a long time ago! Not much point sending it back there just to fetch it back over here again.


So how is it any kind of relevant comparison to the car and situation in question?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

PS30-SB said:


> So how is it any kind of relevant comparison to the car and situation in question?


I'd love to elaborate on it but this possibly isn't the place for it.


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

PS30-SB said:


> So how is it any kind of relevant comparison to the car and situation in question?


The car probably cost around £11-12K to buy at the auction, add 30% import duties and tax, brings it to around 14K-15K, Shipping+insurance would of been £700-1K+ (depending on how direct the shipping route was to the UK) then all the other bits and pieces like getting it registered, taxed, MOT etcetc might add another £1k at most. 

So yeah, this is just a super rough estimate but the car probably cost them £17K-18K at most, I might of even been a little generous here with the pricing.

Imports will always be a little more expensive then buying one already in the UK , especially now that the exchange rate has gone down the shitter over the past 12 months.

::Edit Zack, did you try admiral btw? any luck?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I'd love to elaborate on it but this possibly isn't the place for it.


It's either a relevant comparison or it isn't. Putting forward examples of '_here's one you could have bought instead, and it's already in the UK..._" is clearly comparing apples with oranges, is it not? 

As far as I can tell, Zack here has paid a price that included - amongst other things - transporting his car halfway around the world. Showing him a car that's already here might be a lesson to him, but he chose to do otherwise and the costs of doing so have to be factored into any comparison.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> It's either a relevant comparison or it isn't. Putting forward examples of '_here's one you could have bought instead, and it's already in the UK..._" is clearly comparing apples with oranges, is it not?
> 
> As far as I can tell, Zack here has paid a price that included - amongst other things - transporting his car halfway around the world. Showing him a car that's already here might be a lesson to him, but he chose to do otherwise and the costs of doing so have to be factored into any comparison.


I don't agree. He chose the route he took in the belief that he had a team of experts cherry picking the very that Japan had to offer on his behalf. 
That's the premium he paid for.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Fowla said:


> The car probably cost around £11-12K to buy at the auction....


What/which auction?


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> I don't agree. He chose the route he took in the belief that he had a team of experts cherry picking the very that Japan had to offer on his behalf.
> That's the premium he paid for.


"_The very best that Japan had to offer_"? 

He didn't pay the going price for "_the very best that Japan had to offer_", and he would be naive to believe otherwise. Reality check: he bought a performance car that's older than he is. It's had a life. Welcome to (neo) Classic Car ownership. 

Isn't this whole thread just a typical case of _Buyer's Remorse_?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> "_The very best that Japan had to offer_"?
> 
> He didn't pay the going price for "_the very best that Japan had to offer_", and he would be naive to believe otherwise. Reality check: he bought a performance car that's older than he is. It's had a life. Welcome to (neo) Classic Car ownership.
> 
> Isn't this whole thread just a typical case of _Buyer's Remorse_?


Yes. Yes it is. Remorse at thinking 22k would buy a better example. Or thinking that 22k would also include some pre export inspection.


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Heh, fun to see my post reignite this thread 

I'd just like to make clear that from what I saw Zack's car is not a 'bad' example, and I hope my post didn't give that impression. The rust on the turrets (as far as I can see) is not structural, it is just some patches where the paint has been chipped and left exposed metal. Ideally it would be sorted but it's not the kind of thing to massively worry about -- just an observation of something I wouldn't expect to see. The sill damage sucks a bit but I'd wager a LOT of cars have similar dents and wouldn't bother me personally. 

As other people have said -- the car has had a life and 25 years worth of owners messing around with it. I just think it's a shame a bit of extra care hadn't gone in to getting the history of the car fully disclosed and the few bits and bobs that can be (easily) sorted, sorted before delivery. I have to admit the description gave the indication this car was going to be a 10/10, and finding out post-sale that its been involved in a smash and got higher mileage than expected can only be disappointing really.


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

Mookistar said:


> Sounds like a decent enough example but at 22k it feels top heavy.


Just re-read the comments above and seen this -- pretty much sums it up I think


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

Mookistar said:


> No way that will get deleted. Excellent post and excellent community spirit from Slinky.
> 
> Sounds like a decent enough example but at 22k it feels top heavy. Especially when theres stuff like this already in the UK http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/493689-nissan-skyline-forged-2-6-fully-restored-sale.html



i know the feeling Zack, hope it get resolved or at least NEW ERA should compensate you , 

PS 

Thanks Mookistar but picture don't justify the 32, have spent 100s of hours on the car to make it right and TBH its wayyyyy better the what new era supplied to Zack


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Yes. Yes it is. Remorse at thinking 22k would buy a better example. Or thinking that 22k would also include *some pre export inspection*.


Are you saying - categorically - that this car had *no* pre-export inspection by New Era?


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

As I've already said, I am only here to respond to the OP as requested by Toni and frankly I've spent around 10 hours last week on this already - time lost on other work. 

A lot of speculating, etc. here. I'm not interested in continuing going around in circles on a forum. This will likely be the last I have to say on the matter of this car.

It's clear to other members of the forum I have consulted this is something that could so easily have been resolved by the customer simply making a phone call, or contacting me in the first instance. No business conducts it's dealings in public in this manner, usually.

After this thread came up I naturally called the dealer who we bought it from to politely ask if they could provide me with an explanation. They're a company we've bought some excellent examples from, who have a high standard of cars. In case people are wondering it's not Global Auto but a not dissimilar company. That's as much as I will say on who this supplier is and I will elaborate below.

At first they didn't remember this Skyline GT-R specifically being a car they supplied a bit over a year ago (they deal in a lot of different cars), but respectfully assured me they'd look into it. After checking amongst their staff, a few days later they came back to me with a response. This 32 GT-R had come with an old receipt for a used speedometer and on it was written the mileage the speedo had come with, the date fitted and the mileage on the original speedo at the time this was fitted. It would have been the original owner's record so he would know the mileage of his car if he needed to refer to it. Presumably he didn't want to reset the mileage or didn't know how. 

So whilst preparing the car the dealer calculated the TOTAL mileage covered since new and reset the mileage accordingly. Bearing in mind the mileage that had been declared at auction was unwarranted, this was a better way in their eyes as it now represented true mileage, albeit not on the original odometer. 

Thereafter this receipt was no longer as relevant, logically and so they didn't include it with other paperwork pertaining to the car but they did keep it filed.

I asked them if they had it still and they said at the end of last year as the car had been sold over a year prior, they discarded it (along with other now irrelevant paperwork of many other cars supplied) since there was no reason they could see why it should be needed. Makes logical sense to me. 

I PM'd explaining this to Toni at the end of last week, but I understand she's had more important things to deal with in her private & I haven't had any response. Naturally I can respect that her life isn't all about this forum although it's disappointing to see so many posts that are being allowed to remain now, despite Toni's clear instructions that the thread should only have posts from the OP & trader. Nobody else.

The penny should have dropped to anybody looking at pictures or inspecting this car, which is why I put them up for all to see. There's nothing to hide here. The reason the interior is so good with no wear to the steering wheel, seats, dash good, no fading to material, no rust on the rear arches, good mechanical condition, etc. is because the car is (clearly to me and others who know & understand these cars well) a genuinely low mileage example. Anybody can look at a typical 160,000 km auction car and comparing, you'll see such cars are typically worn with seat material shiny (cloth surface worn from friction of drivers getting in and out hundreds of times), steering wheel leather worn away, carpets worn, bubbled dash, increasingly larger oil & air leaks from gaskets & seals, rust developing in the engine bay, stone chips, rust on underside and most often rusty rear arches, dings all over the bodywork, boot carpet worn, etc. paint peeling all over the engine bay, dirt, etc.

This car is a beautiful example and certainly not a typical high mileage 32. Does the mileage shown reflect the wear and condition of the car? Yes, in a word. 

Had Zack contacted us first, in a less aggressive manner I'd have considered asking the supplier to write a letter explaining the above (in Japanese) then taken the time to have it translated as a good service I'd expect to receive were I in his shoes and had gone about asking for such in the proper manner.

But TBH as others have told me in private this thread stinks of the usual Witch Hunt encouraged not least by the usual trouble-makers (who are probably using Zack as a puppet of sorts) and this has been unpleasant and highly time consuming for myself. It's akin to blackmail of sorts, as one member put it.
But I'm fed up of this, I really am. 

As it has progressed this far and Zack did not realise and do things in the proper manner despite my clear suggestions on this thread, I am not willing to pursue such a letter for the following reasons:

(1). At this stage I have lost any trust or confidence in Zack, resulting from the way he has conducted himself in his accusing manner from the beginning. Were he to subsequently contact the dealer we bought the car from and make similar accusations this could lead to jeopardising a working business relationship we have had for years. This is not something I am prepared to risk. 
We are under no legal obligation to share or divulge our sources in the trade.
It would have been a gesture of goodwill only.

(2). I can have no confidence he wouldn't pass such contact info of this specialist dealer onto Newera's UK competition directly or indirectly (who doubtless would love to know where we get some of our cars).
One doesn't give away one's advantages against their competition lightly.

Honestly speaking, finding 32's of this quality takes a lot of waiting & searching, a lot of checking and disappointment when rejecting cars till good ones are found, or being unsuccessful in buying such because we cannot pay enough to secure them when competing against others. It's not in business interests to share such information and I make the choice not to. 

When buying such cars as Zack's from dealers, naturally they have to make a profit and selling cars that are desirable to the Japanese market means they can command strong prices. Speculation that we bought this car cheaply from a dealer (Speculation of £11K???!) and made a lot of money on it is nonsensical at best. 

Seems to me people think we buy cars for free and make a lot of profit on them. Not so. The truth is cars of this quality have gone up in price in Japan and I know they'll continue to do so. The £ is also weak. Regardless, some in the UK seem to think sale prices of such cars shouldn't go up to reflect costs in Japan and that working on and improving cars should be done without accounting for costs as part of the price a car is sold at.

Such clearly illogical (to me at least) musings makes it harder to sell cars at a workable profit and it shows. Other UK importers are not bringing in good 32's for stock. I see a few on Ebay, etc. importing the usual worn out crap, tarting it up and selling to unsuspecting customers. Rusted arches, worn out mechanicals, BIG accident damage, etc.
I've been shown a car another importer brought in which had it's roof chopped off and a replacement welded (badly!) on the pilars and a lot of other rust hidden It's a wreck. 
Strangely enough that trader isn't being dragged through mud with the horrific pics sent to me by another member here over this weekend. Funny, that... 
But it's not my style to drag others through mud like this. Karma will get those individuals. It's not up to me to do so. 

After spending a lot of time checking and rejecting cars to buy examples as good as Zack's for stock, advertising it a few months, then selling - we made a small profit margin. We sold a handful of 32's last year. Why? Because quality is hard to find and I don't buy cars for others I wouldn't want myself. Quality cars don't cost the same to buy as tired cars. We certainly can't run a business solely importing a handful of quality 32's per year, far from it.

But as I've been predicting for years I know the best examples of rust free 32's are still set to go up a LOT more in value. I've been watching the Japanese market for many years whilst buying a diverse range of cars for years. I remember Mazda Cosmo Sports selling for 3-4 million Yen. Now the best ones sell for $250,000 or thereabouts. Wish I'd done then what I intend to do going forward. 

I have decided this weekend, from here on I'll continue to cherry pick but instead of selling, we'll keep a handful of the best 32's as investments in the same way as some of my other cars I have bought in the last decade, some of which have increased a LOT in value. 

Matt's 32 GT-R we are working on as & when we have time is the sort of quality I want to invest in. 
Frankly after this thread I find myself wishing we'd never sold Zack this car. 
His Skyline GT-R is in similar condition, but Matt's has cost well in excess of double so far what Zack paid for his to give some perspective.
Zack has clearly demonstrated he doesn't appreciate what lengths we went to to find this car nor how good a car he has there. Despite doing our best to supply only Skylines of good quality we get a witch hunt like this??? WTF????? Is this worth the time and effort?

One person I spoke with anticipated that any time Zack turns up at a meeting in future, he'll be remembered for this thread, be that a good or a bad thing...

Selling 32 GT-R's is NOT a big part of the several businesses I run, it's been something I've done out of being an enthusiast in recent years and wanting to offer our support for similar & genuine enthusiasts. I really enjoy finding buying and selling cars I like a lot (and there's a diverse range of cars we deal in, not just Skylines), but I do not enjoy unjustified attacks at my hard work, when I've just done the best I can.

Having been dragged through the mud with this thread the writing's on the wall for me. Low profit, highly difficult to find cars like these are not good investments for us. It's clearly not worth supporting the "community" if the community shoots the messenger. 

Bullsh*t like this is highly time consuming and I make a point of avoiding such troubles in my own life. It's merely self-respect. It's notable there is no other forum that we have such problems on. I understand why it is (I briefly mentioned it in an earlier post too) but I make a point myself of not retaliating & slagging off my competition. That's counter productive. 

Having thought about it long & hard over this weekend and discussed with several long time & experienced members of this forum who I trust over the last week too (on the phone, PM and e-mail - you guys who who you are. Thank you! :bowdown1 - One of whom moderates another forum, they each understood and agreed with my logic. So this is my conclusion.

We have a couple of very nice 32's in stock, including a 72,000km black 1989 that is loaded with Nismo parts in similar condition to Zack's car. My intention is now that Newera will not be offering this and another 3 32's in stock for sale to members of this forum and probably not be advertising them anywhere else either. We'll sell what we are currently advertising, but will invest in other makes & models instead, which seem to attract more realistic thinking individuals.

Instead we'll just keep these R32 GT-R's as long term investments. We will continue to buy such cars when I find special examples but just hibernate & store them away when we are successful in securing such examples. We have our own storage facilities where these cars can be kept for years safely, similarly to how my own personal cars are stored and matty32's project too. 

I sincerely hope the remaining UK trade will supply cars of similar evident quality to Zack's going forward as otherwise the market will likely simply not get similar cars to Zack's, but I'm no longer interested in offering such cars from Newera's stock.

Instead we'll concentrate offering other modern classics that tend to attract more pleasant individuals and enthusiasm in the international market place and not this sort of mud-dragging Witch Hunt unpleasantness. 

It's now 12.35pm in Japan and I once again have found myself spending all morning putting my thoughts & explanation in writing, instead of rightfully working on preparing an E36 M3 Evo for shipping that a customer reserved last week. 
I shouldn't be forced to do this instead of working on someone's car (overhauling & re-fitting his VANOS system) and it's not right for the customer who is awaiting his new car. 

A lot of hours of my time, Toni's (moderator), other members offering their support and advice, the dealer supplier, etc. has been wasted here. I've lost count of the hours I have been involved with this. I have lost far too much time so this is my last post on this thread.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> Are you saying - categorically - that this car had *no* pre-export inspection by New Era?


Come on, lets not play semantics. When you buy a car from who has long been regarded the best Importer of Skylines over the years, you expect that vehicle to be gone over with a fine tooth comb. All of my comments in this thread are complimentary to Newera in their reputation but this vehicle doesn't "FIT" their image.

The experts in japan would be able to tell that wasn't a HKS exhaust. They'd also be able to see the overspray, bodged skirt and deflector. None of which are actually big issues. A few quid spend on putting these right and the car is absolutely mint.

It just seems like the attention to detail was lacking on this vehicle. That is all. This combined with it being Grade 3 and the mileage discrepancy, it just isn't what a lot of us would expect from Newera and 22k. Maybe that is just a circumstance of them building a strong business and the market changing but that doesn't change the fact that the buyr is dissapointed.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Because this has evolved into a discussion I am still NOT allowing people to pile in and take cheap shots or shoot in their opinion. Subject only please.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Come on, lets not play semantics.


I'm not playing semantics. You implied that this car had not had a pre-delivery inspection by New Era. Clearly - _clearly_! - it had. What we are seeing here is mainly a difference of opinion, triggered by late-onset buyer's remorse. The car has been in the hands of the owner since June last year, and it even took him a few months to notice that the exhaust wasn't what he thought it was. 

Threads like this are really not that much different than medieval Witch Ducking. If she floats she's a witch (burn her!), if she drowns she probably wasn't, but she's dead now anyway. It's a no-win situation for any business when the jury is so partisan. I am sorely, sorely temped to post up some photos of another car and see if some of the witch burners here are ready to get their Bic lighters out. My bet is that they won't, as the supplier was one of their 'in crowd'...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

PS30-SB said:


> Threads like this are really not that much different than medieval Witch Ducking. If she floats she's a witch (burn her!), if she drowns she probably wasn't, but she's dead now anyway. It's a no-win situation for any business when the jury is so partisan. I am sorely, sorely temped to post up some photos of another car and see if some of the witch burners here are ready to get their Bic lighters out. My bet is that they won't, as the supplier was one of their 'in crowd'...


In business, there is no 'in crowd' - loyalty only lies with those providing the best service and after sales service. To think people blindly show loyalty to any tuner/trader is ridiculous in this day and age IMHO.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> I'm not playing semantics. You implied that this car had not had a pre-delivery inspection by New Era. Clearly - _clearly_! - it had. What we are seeing here is mainly a difference of opinion, triggered by late-onset buyer's remorse. The car has been in the hands of the owner since June last year, and it even took him a few months to notice that the exhaust wasn't what he thought it was.
> 
> Threads like this are really not that much different than medieval Witch Ducking. If she floats she's a witch (burn her!), if she drowns she probably wasn't, but she's dead now anyway. It's a no-win situation for any business when the jury is so partisan. I am sorely, sorely temped to post up some photos of another car and see if some of the witch burners here are ready to get their Bic lighters out. My bet is that they won't, as the supplier was one of their 'in crowd'...


You're completely missing my point. If the onus is on the buyer to tell the supplier of all the things wrong with a vehicle, which he would assume the seller of the vehicle would have already noticed and either notified or put right, then the premium for importing from japan is lost and it reverts to simply buying blind. Newera are his eyes and ears. 

The situation here is clear. Either the vehicle was sold with those issues and Newera or their agents felt them acceptable for the quality of the vehicle and price paid, but didn't bring them to the buyers attention.

Or, they weren't aware of the issues which begs the question, why?

Again, as I say, the attention to detail IMHO is the issue here. Newera SHOULD have sent him a new Exhaust. They made the mistake, if it costs them money to rectify if then tough. Welcome to retail. That basic error sets the tone for the whole transaction.

Mike


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

matt j said:


> To think people blindly show loyalty to any tuner/trader is ridiculous in this day and age IMHO.


And yet here's a thread where those who don't even have a dog in the fight are wading in against a long-established trader. Some of the comments simply beggar belief. I think the bigger picture is one of competition amongst traders in what are increasingly difficult market conditions, with sides being taken.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

PS30-SB said:


> I think the bigger picture is one of competition amongst traders in what are increasingly difficult market conditions, with sides being taken.


Nothing about sides mate, truth always prevails, I'm sure if a newbie was reading your comments they'd probably think it was you who sold the car. 

I've seen alot of trade love on here from big companies recommending each other which is always nice to see and I always applaud that, others not so much... just leave it at that. :wavey:

Edit: just because Zack has had the car a while doesn't change the facts, it is what it is.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

PS30-SB said:


> And yet here's a thread where those who don't even have a dog in the fight are wading in against a long-established trader. Some of the comments simply beggar belief.


EVERY thread I've seen of a similar nature, aimed at [insert ANY tuner/trader] attracts the same, it is NOT unique to this specific trader.
I've not seen this thread handled any differently to any similar threads by the moderators. What I do note is that this particular trader always handles disgruntled customers in the same manner, I could elaborate but it's pointless; his post above sends a huge message to any/all potential customers and if he had a business plan, I'd say he could pretty much kiss it goodbye after that - again, just my opinion and it's a good job I don't run the forum or I'd have made it a sticky above their trade page.



PS30-SB said:


> I think the bigger picture is one of competition amongst traders in what are increasingly difficult market conditions, with sides being taken.


History just keeps repeating itself, we've seen it all before, it's nothing new and WILL happen again and again and again...


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We try to handle all trader complaints the same. Leave it open as long as possible, not allow everyone to pile in with their (pointless) opinion, and let the customer and trader try to discuss it.

Do I think Zack should have approached Newera first? Yes. To me the forum is not a stick to beat traders up with, it should be a LAST resort. ANY trader. Every single one will have issues at some point. But we are not a stick to beat them up with, the customer should always try to resolve it with the trader first.

If this degenerates into a pile in of opinions it will get locked. So please be sensible people.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

V-SpecII said:


> Nothing about sides mate, truth always prevails, I'm sure if a newbie was reading your comments they'd probably think it was you who sold the car.


...and you who bought it? 

The truth prevailing here is that the car - when all is said and done - is actually pretty good, and the owner didn't get into a proper dialogue with the supplier in a timely and sensible way. He still had bridges intact even after starting this thread - he could have got somewhere - but he's burned them all now and certain characters have been trying to fan the flames.

It's clear that this thread wasn't started with the intention to resolve anything.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> It's clear that this thread wasn't started with the intention to resolve anything.


Perhaps the way the exhaust issue was dealt with gave him no confidence that any kind of resolution was possible?. After all that is a black and white issue yet they washed their hands of it. 

I'm sure Zack will explain why he decided to post before contacting Miguel.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> Perhaps the way the exhaust issue was dealt with gave him no confidence that any kind of resolution was possible?. After all that is a black and white issue yet they washed their hands of it.


As as I understand it, Zack didn't even notice that until he'd already had the car a couple of months. And yet clearly Newera were still open to dialogue on that before the start of the thread.

Is the exhaust not fit for purpose? To me it seems like a genuine mistake in the description, that's all. In the grand scheme of things its a complete red herring.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> As as I understand it, Zack didn't even notice that until he'd already had the car a couple of months. And yet clearly Newera were still open to dialogue on that before the start of the thread.
> 
> Is the exhaust not fit for purpose? To me it seems like a genuine mistake in the description, that's all. In the grand scheme of things its a complete red herring.


not at all, it is indicative of the attention to detail paid by the seller. It's an obvious error which led Zack down the road of questioning other aspects of the vehicle. Newera used the expense of the exhaust as a reason not to amend the issue, which is wrong. Had Zack been more diligent he could simply have rejected the car.
Had that exhaust issue been resolved, chances are he wouldn't have paid for a report which highlighted the mileage and potential crash damage.

Again, It's all about expectations. You are right when you say other turners are bringing over rust buckets and sheds but Newera have a reputation for delivering the best of the best.

Clearly that hasn't happened on a few levels in this case and it's because it's Newera those high standards are expected.
Again, the car is decent, but it could have been almost perfect had a little bit of effort been made before delivery to tidy up it's niggles.

That these niggles are deemed acceptable on a 22k car is worrying because either the market for importing 32's is long dead or standards have slipped.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

i think we've all said enough now, and should leave it to the said parties to sort it out, this is just going around in circles.



simon


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

simon tompkins said:


> i think we've all said enough now, and should leave it to the said parties to sort it out, this is just going around in circles.
> 
> 
> 
> simon




Sadly I think said parties have had enough as well so there won't be much more to discuss between them.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Again, you're talking about the mis-identification of an exhaust which wasn't noticed until a couple of months into ownership. You're seriously suggesting he could (should?) have used that as an excuse to reject the car...? When?



Mookistar said:


> Again, the car is decent, but it could have been almost perfect had a little bit of effort been made before delivery to tidy up it's niggles.


The photos we have been shown by Zack are all pretty recent, no? It's clearly not in the condition it left Japan in, is it? The car has been 'inspected' by somebody over the weekend, picking out minor faults that quite likely looked different when the car was still in Japan (flash/surface rust on minor blemishes under the bonnet?). In the meantime it has had a mishap in falling off a trailer and has apparently been 'tested' on 'private roads'. Hmmm...

I would suggest that the owner reminds himself that he has bought a 23+ year old performance car, rolls up his sleeves and does some work to iron out a few of those minor "niggles" himself. It might help him to bond with the car, and it's good for the soul...


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

PS30-SB said:


> The photos we have been shown by Zack are all pretty recent, no? It's clearly not in the condition it left Japan in, is it? The car has been 'inspected' by somebody over the weekend, picking out minor faults that quite likely looked different when the car was still in Japan (flash/surface rust on minor blemishes under the bonnet?). In the meantime it has had a mishap in falling off a trailer and has apparently been 'tested' on 'private roads'. Hmmm...


The photo posted by Newera are *sales* photos specifically taken at a certain resolution and at a certain distance, they're taken in such a way as to *sell* a car. You do know that surface rust can be removed with t-cut on a white car for photographic purposes too? Old school trick for selling a white car as mint when it's actually not and surface rust returns several months later. Not implying that's what Newera did, but perhaps the previous seller, who knows; I don't and you certainly don't either.


----------



## SlinkyDog (Oct 8, 2016)

PS30-SB said:


> The car has been 'inspected' by somebody over the weekend, picking out minor faults that quite likely looked different when the car was still in Japan (flash/surface rust on minor blemishes under the bonnet?). In the meantime it has had a mishap in falling off a trailer and has apparently been 'tested' on 'private roads'. Hmmm...


Just to clarify the matter here, I did not 'inspect' Zack's car, I had quick look over it and just wrote up the stuff I saw. I didn't go over it with a fine toothcombe looking for the smallest of problems, but neither were the things I commented on earlier glaring me in the face. I'm just a normal guy who is capable of looking at a car and making a list of things that don't look right without any prejudice one way or the other. As I've said over and over, I have no idea what the general condition of R32s are like these days, so I can't comment on whether (in context) this example is a good one or otherwise. 

With regard to your comments about Zack -- I don't know the guy well at all but first impressions lead me think he is not the kind of guy who will bash a car around and then moan it's not in good condition. He keeps it in a garage and starts it up regularly to keep things in good order. He had his daily car (Clio 182) parked further up his drive and whilst I didn't get a change to look at it up close, it looked very stunning from what I could see. If it was filthy dirty and covered in dents then I might be tempted to agree with your sentiments but really I can't see this guy treating his car poorly and then blaming somebody else for it.


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

Can a mod put this to bed now please ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> Again, you're talking about the mis-identification of an exhaust which wasn't noticed until a couple of months into ownership. You're seriously suggesting he could (should?) have used that as an excuse to reject the car...? When?
> 
> .


The day he had it delivered. If he has inspected the car closely on the day it arrived and highlighted all of these issues then I'm sure Newera would have sorted them all at their own expense.

Which begs the questions why they weren't sorted before it was delivered.

That is my point in all of this., When you buy from the best you expect a certain level of service and regardless of the time taken to highlight the issues, there are thinsg on that car which should either have been highlighted or sorted before delivery.

In my and a lot of other peoples learned opinions, that is not a 22k car. Yes it's "cost" 22k after all the bills and shipping etc etc but perhaps that then indicates the UK is a better place to buy a tidy GTR from these days.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> In my and a lot of other peoples learned opinions, that is not a 22k car. *Yes it's "cost" 22k after all the bills and shipping etc etc* but perhaps that then indicates the UK is a better place to buy a tidy GTR from these days.


Key point. 

Presumably the people saying "_that's not a £22k car_" will be advising Zack on his Agreed Value for insurance purposes...?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> Key point.
> 
> Presumably the people saying "_that's not a £22k car_" will be advising Zack on his Agreed Value for insurance purposes...?


well it wouldn't cost 22k to replace it so that point is moot.:runaway:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Din Viesel said:


> Can a mod put this to bed now please ?


LOL....

Really!!??


TT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I think the whole exhaust topic is fairly pointless.
The mileage issue has been explained. I'm sure a lesson has been learnt there.
It's a tidy old car. It might seem expensive, but Zack didn't have to buy it.
I'm sure someone else would have by now.


----------



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

Buddy, you didn´t have luck this time.
but it can get wrse...
i bought a gtr and the whole money has gone....
paid a lot of money for absolut nothing!
so it can get worse in live, think about it.

I know, this does not help you in real...but i hope you will enjoy your skyline


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Zack didn't have to buy it.
> I'm sure someone else would have by now.


Yes he did. That's the whooooooole point of this. If he'd viewed the car himself he could have made an informed decision on its negative points. By buying through an agent he placed his trust that any niggles and snags would be highlighted. He then commited to the purchase having taken the advice of the agent in good faith. 

Again I'm not ragging on Newera but if you pay a premium for something but don't feel the service you paid for is delivered then you're allowed to feel let down. 

That is all I'm trying to get across. It's not about newera it's about expectation. That goes for All importers.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> By buying through an agent....


"Agent"? 

He bought the car from NewEra. It was their car. They were not acting as agents, middlemen or facilitators as far as I am aware?


----------



## Fowla (Jan 29, 2016)

PS30-SB said:


> "Agent"?
> 
> He bought the car from NewEra. It was their car. They were not acting as agents, middlemen or facilitators as far as I am aware?


My ****ing god, do you read every one of mooks comments under a microscope? give the guy a break.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

After having my fingers burnt I think I'd only ever buy a car in this country nowadays. I've never failed to be disappointed by a car I've imported, and I've had a few. Whoever the agent or seller is nothing beats seeing a car before parting with the readies, imho.

This thread has almost run its course, Zack has the opportunity to reply but then we are done.


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

Fowla said:


> My ****ing god, do you read every one of mooks comments under a microscope? give the guy a break.


He's a Moderator, and I'm holding him to the same standard of scrutiny that he's giving to NewEra. I've invested a premium of expectation in him over other posters. He's not allowed to fall short.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

PS30-SB said:


> He's a Moderator, and I'm holding him to the same standard of scrutiny that he's giving to NewEra.


So... what's in it for you....?

How much will you getting for all your efforts. opcorn:

:chuckle:


----------



## PS30-SB (Jun 13, 2003)

V-SpecII said:


> So... what's in it for you....?
> 
> How much will you getting for all your efforts. opcorn:
> 
> :chuckle:


I work Pro Bono, Tonto.

And you? Do you get a free oil filter for every 'Like' you click?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

PS30-SB said:


> "Agent"?
> 
> He bought the car from NewEra. It was their car. They were not acting as agents, middlemen or facilitators as far as I am aware?


So why didn't they spot the bodged up skirt, overspray, bodged deflector and exhaust error? It's thier car. Go ourside. Look at the car you're selling and see if it needs anything doing to it before you advertise it let alone sell it. 

Again. When you buy a car from Japan it's a risky business. So you choose the very best importer you can, to find you an absolute peach of a car. If this car was as you say in Newera's stock then It says more about their standards than anything else

They either believe the issues are acceptable and not worthy of mention or weren't aware of them. Both poor form when selling blind for good money to someone thousands of miles away. Again the issues are not the point here, it's the fact the car got to the buyer and he was the first person to 'notice' them. 

You're very quick to pull me up on my comments so please share your opinion on overspray and mastic and if YOU would consider it acceptable if you'd bought a car blind in good faith. Regardless of how long it took for him to mention them, are these issues caused by age? Or the life the car has led? No. They're bodges done by someone not taking full care. Then You see mileage issue, potential crash damage and the fact it was a grade 3 and you start to wonder how mint an example it really is. 

I'll reiterate again. It's a decent enough car but falls short of the expectations the majority of us would have when parting with 22k and dealing with one of the best in the business.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Temp lock Zack pm me to respond.


----------



## Zack (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry for the long delay and bumping this back to the top...

Miguel - Perhaps you could've saved yourself 10 hours by simply being honest about the condition of the car in the first place? But then you couldn't have sold it for as much so who can blame you... I've said it plenty of times now, I DID contact you. Do I need to post the emails or something? 

As I'm sure you know, a * next to the mileage on an auction sheet means that the auction believes the odometer has been changed and has not been presented with any records which would indicate that the change was legitimate. If a car does have some sort of record, then the auctions will mark the mileage reading with a $ or #. I'm sure it is possible that your dealer found a receipt that the auction missed, but you're unwillingness to provide proof is certainly odd as is your excuse of hiding the name of the "specialist dealer" due to worries about competition. I don't understand at all the logic of keeping the receipt on file instead of keeping it with the car. Seems very convinient.

Again you're trying to play the victim while accusing me of being aggresive, which seems to be your standard response when anyone shares a negative experience with your company on this forum. There is no witch hunt and I am certainly not a puppet. 

God damn that is a long post and I don't really feel the need to respond to anything else in it really. 

Mook - "Again the issues are not the point here, it's the fact the car got to the buyer and he was the first person to 'notice' them." Bang on. The reason I went with Newera over anyone else is because they had a reputation of supplying the best and the fact that they are one of the very few importers who is actually based in Japan and can see the car in the metal before it ships. Therefore you expect to be made aware of any glaring problems before it leaves Japan. That was not the case here and it hasn't been explained as to why.

Completely burned out on this thread which is partly why this short reply took so long. Another reason being I was waiting for a De-registration certificate to come through from JEVIC. Turned out I might as well have kept my £100 because it's pretty much telling me what I already know from the auction report. Here's a dropbox link to it if anyone cares anyway: BNR32-311873

Glad to finally put this to bed hopefully. Thanks for all the replies, Zack


----------

